# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  من احكام ديوان المظالم في العقود الادارية والمناقصات

## سالي جمعة

من احكام ديوان المظالم في العقود الادارية والمناقصات


قرار رقم 5/25/1397هـ
القضية رقم 310/ ق لعام 1397هـ
عطاء – سريانه – استمرار العطاء سارياً وملزماً لمقدمه ما دام لم يطلب استرداد التأمين المؤقت – أساس ذلك – نص المادة (37) من نظام المناقصات والمزايدات – لا يسوغ لصاحب العطاء التضرر في تأخير الترسية طالما أن عطاءه وقت الترسية سارياً وملزماً له.
إن الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (37) من نظام المناقصات والمزايدات نصت على أنه " ... عند انقضاء مدة سريان العطاء يجوز لمقدمه استرداد التأمين المؤقت وفي هذه الحالة يصبح العطاء لاغياً وغير نافذ المفعول فإذا لم يطالب بذلك اعتبر قابلاً استمرار الارتباط بعطائه إلى أن يصل الجهة صاحبة المناقصة إخطار منه بسحب التأمين المؤقت وعدوله من عطائه" وطبقاً لما جاء بخطاب سعادة وكيل وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني رقم 2201/12 تاريخ 14/2/1387هـ فإنه " يظل عطاء المتعهد أو المقاول سارياً ملزماً له ما دام لم يطلب استرداد خطاب الضمان أو سحب العطاء وأن عدم سريان خطاب الضمان لا يسقط بالتالي القوة الملزمة للعطاء ما لم يطلب المتعهد سحب عطائه قبل أن يرده قبول الجهة الإدارية " وإعمالاً للمبدأ النظامي سالف الذكر لا يكون للمدعي المجادلة في أمر تأخير الترسية طالما أن عطائه وقت الترسية كان سارياً ملزماً له

***********************************
الوقائع
تتحصل والوقائع في أن المقاول ……. تقدم في 30/7/1397هـ بطلب إلى معالي رئيس ديوان المظالم أورد به أنه بتاريخ 6/6/1393هـ تقدم بعطاء بأسعار لمناقصة أعلاف تربية حيوانات تابعة لوزارة الزراعة وأبلغ بتاريخ 6/9/1393هـ بالترسية عليه في بندي البرسيم الأخضر والشعير بمبلغ إجمالي قدره 376524 ريال وأنه نظراً لتأخير الترسية فقد رغب في الانسحاب من العملية إلا أنه أُبلغ من إدارة المواد بوجوب التوريد بالأسعار التي تقدم بها ومن ثم بدأ التوريد إلا أنه نتيجة اندلاع حرب العاشر من رمضان 1393هـ حصل ارتفاع كبير ومفاجئ في الأسعار ألحق به خسارة فادحة طلب تعويضه عنها.
قدم المدعي تأييداً لدعواه المستندات التالية:-
1- كتاب إدارة المواد بوزارة الزراعة والمياه رقم م/7/14824 بتاريخ 6/9/1393هـ الموجه إليه والمتضمن إبلاغه أنه قد رسيت عليه مناقصة أعلاف محطات تربية الحيوان لعام 93/94 بسعر الطن الواحد من البرسيم الأخضر 128 ريال وبسعر الطن الواحد من الشعير 540 ريال وثابت بالكتاب المذكور أن كمية البرسيم المطلوب توريدها 1908 طن وكمية الشعير 245 طن ودعوته لتقديم خطاب نهائي بنسبة 10% من إجمالي ما رسى عليه وذلك لتقديم العقد الذي سيكون ساري المفعول اعتباراً من اليوم التالي لتاريخ الخطاب.
2– عقد التوريد وتاريخه 7/9/1393هـ.
3– كتاب إدارة المواد رقم 17335/م بتاريخ 25/10/1393هـ موجه إلى المدعي ويفيد أنه إشارة إلى خطاب سعادة وكيل وزارة المالية المعطوف على خطابه (أي خطاب المدعي ) تاريخ 21/9/93هـ المقدم لسعادته حول طلبه تعويضه عن مناقصة الأعلاف الراسية عليه لعام 93/94هـ أو إعفائه من المناقصة فإنه بعرض الموضوع على لجنة البت بالوزارة أشارت بشرحها المؤرخ 17/10/93هـ بناءً على المادة السادسة من العقد المبرم معه ونظراً لعدم نظامية طلبه فإن اللجنة ترى عدم النظر في طلبه وعليه تأمين ما رسى عليه.
4– صورة قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 1172 في 4/9/1395هـ والذي قرر عدم الموافقة على تعويض المدعي عما يطالب به من فرق الأسعار التي لحقت به أثناء قيامه بتأمين الأعلاف (وهي الواقعة محل النزاع الراهن وتلك الخاصة بتوريد أعلاف خيل الفرسان بالحرس الوطني). تأسيساً على أن قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 52 لعام 94هـ قضى بتعويض متعهدي الإعاشة ومقاولي البناء فقط ولم يتناول القرار المذكور التعويض في مثل حالة المدعى.
5– كتاب رئاسة هيئة أركان حرب الجيش (سكرتارية لجنة المناقصات) الموجه إلى المدعي رقم 2585 تاريخ 23/10/93هـ يفيد أنه تمت ترسية مناقصة علوفة الخيل لعام 93/94 عليه والتي فتحت مظاريفها يوم 23/8/1393هـ بموجب البيان المرفق والذي يتضمن أن سعر كيلو الشعير 90 هللة وكيلو البرسيم الأخضر 25 هللة.
6– محضر ترسية ممارسة تأمين برسيم أخضر لحيوانات كلية الزراعة مؤرخ 5/11/94هـ ثابت به أن لجنة البت قررت ترسية الممارسة على مؤسسة ……… بالسعر المقدم منها وهو 40 هللة للكيلو الواحد من البرسيم الأخضر.
ردد المدعي بأقواله بجلسة التحقيق ما أورده بالطلب المقدم منه إلى معالي رئيس الديوان وأضاف أنه بعد وصول خطاب ترسية المناقصة عليه حصلت حرب العاشر من رمضان 1393هـ. وترتب عليها زيادة الأسعار الخاصة بالمحاصيل والنقل والأيدي العاملة وأن طلب التعويض يرجع إلى سببين أولهما أن المناقصة لم ترسَ إلا بحلول فصل الشتاء وهو فصل تزداد فيه أسعار البرسيم والشعير رغم أن العطاء مقدم منه في شهر 6 وثانيهما هو حرب العاشر من رمضان 1393هـ التي لم تكن في الحسبان وسببت ارتفاع أسعار المواد والأيدي العاملة والنقل. وأضاف أن التأخير في الترسية له أثره من ناحية أنه جعل تنفيذ العقد برمته بعد العاشر من رمضان. كما قرر أن التعويض الذي يطالب به عبارة عن الفرق بين القيمة الأصلية للأعلاف موضوع الدعوى (128ريال لطن البرسيم و540 ريال لطن الشعير) والتكلفة الفعلية (310ريال لطن البرسيم و1100 ريال لطن الشعير) وأنه يسترشد في ذلك بالأسعار التي قدمها في 23/8/93هـ في المناقصة التي رست عليه من وزارة الدفاع ولا يزال يطالب الوزارة المذكورة بفرق الأسعار.
انصرف دفاع الوزارة المدعى عليها إلى أن المادة السادسة من العقد المبرم بينهما وبين المدعي قد نصت على أن الوزارة لا تتحمل أي مسؤولية أو تعويض عن خسائر يطالب بها المقاول مهما كانت الأسباب وأن النص المذكور قد أدخل بذلك القوة القاهرة والظروف الطارئة في نطاق حكمه ومن ثم لا يكون المدعي محقاً فيما يطالب به.

************************

الأسباب
تبين من استعراض وقائع النزاع أن المدعي في مطالبته بالتعويض ينسب إلى الوزارة المدعى عليها خطأ يتمثل في تأخيرها في ترسية المناقصة حيث قدم عطاءه في 6/6/93هـ ولم تتم الترسية إلا في 6/9/93هـ وأنه ترتب على هذا التأخير أن الترسية تمت بحلول فصل الشتاء وهو فصل تزداد فيه أسعار البرسيم والشعير كما أنه جعل مدة تنفيذ العقد كلها تقع بعد اندلاع حرب العاشر من رمضان 1393هـ وما صاحب ذلك من ارتفاع في الأسعار.
وحيث أن الثابت من الأوراق أن المدعي وحتى إتمام الترسية عليه لم يطلب استرداد التأمين المؤقت أو سحب العطاء المقدم منه بل أن شكواه المتضمنة مطالبة بالتعويض أو إعفائه من المناقصة إنما كانت في 21/9/93هـ بعد تمام الترسية في 6/9/93هـ وتحرير العقد في 7/9/1393هـ.
وحيث أن الهيئة تعرض لبيان مركز المدعي النظامي من العطاء المقدم منه حتى يفرض انقضاء مدة سريانه.
وحيث أن الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 37 من نظام المناقصات والمزايدات نصت على أنه (... عند انقضاء مدة سريان العطاء يجوز لمقدمه استرداد التأمين المؤقت وفي هذه الحالة يصبح العطاء لاغياً وغير نافذ المفعول، فإذا لم يطالب بذلك اعتبر قابلاً استمرار الارتباط بعطائه إلى أن يصل للجهة صاحبة المناقصة إخطار منه بسحبه التأمين المؤقت وعدوله عن عطائه).
وحيث أنه طبقاً لما جاء بخطاب سعادة وكيل وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني رقم 2201/12 تاريخ 14/2/1387هـ فإنه يظل عطاء المتعهد أو المقاول سارياً ملزماً له ما دام لم يطلب استرداد خطاب الضمان أو سحب العطاء وأن عدم سريان خطاب الضمان لا يسقط بالتالي القوة الملزمة للعطاء ما لم يطلب المتعهد سحب عطائه قبل أن يرده قبول الجهة الإدارية.
وحيث أنه إعمالاً للمبدأ النظامي سالف الذكر لا يكون للمدعي المجادلة في أمر تأخير الترسية طالما أن عطائه وقت الترسية كان سارياً ملزماً له.
وحيث أنه ومهما كان أمر ما يثير المدعي من حصول ارتفاع في الأسعار صاحب تنفيذه العقد فإن مطالبته الراهنة تكون على غير أساس إذ قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 818 تاريخ 17/5/1396هـ وفيما قرره من اختصاص لديوان المظالم إنما جعل مناط استحقاق المقاول للتعويض مشروط بثبوت تقصير من جانب الإدارة.
وحيث أنه لذلك يكون المدعي غير محق في دعواه الراهنة بما يتعين معه رفضها

                            ******************

لذلك انتهى الديوان إلى :
عدم أحقية المدعي ………. في مطالبته قبل المدعى عليها وزارة


من مركز القوانين العربية

----------

